# Restaurant recommendation near Holiday Inn Orange Lake Resort



## pvbenny1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Going down to the resort on Sat. Any nearby moderate priced restaaurants nearby? Any recommendations or tips about staying at the orange lake resort, such as activites, etc. Any one go to Celebration? Is it worth visiting?
thanks


----------



## mrsstats (Apr 28, 2011)

Longhorn Steak House is right across the street.


----------



## chrispy08 (Apr 28, 2011)

orange lake, on west irlo bronson, kissammee?


----------



## schiff1997 (Apr 28, 2011)

Millers Orlando Ale House.   At the end of E. Orange Lake Blvd.  Great food, great prices.  Great drink specials.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 28, 2011)

Giordano's, with a Restaurant.com certificate.  Great Chicago style pizza!


----------



## PATERCUBBIE (Apr 29, 2011)

Celebration is nice. Good food at Town Tavern. Ice cream shop a short walk away.


----------



## izzy181 (Apr 30, 2011)

+1 Millers Orlando Ale House. At the end of E. Orange Lake Blvd. Great food, great prices. Great drink specials.


----------



## suzanne (Apr 30, 2011)

We ate twice at the Ale House while there in December. Reasonable prices/ Food was very good and was the daily special. First night was the Lobster Special $12.99 came with choice of fully loaded baked Potato or fries and second time was very good Prime Rib with fully loaded BP  or fries for $12.99. Drink specials were cheap, but not that good. Order a beer instead. We will definately go back next time we are in Orlando. We really like staying at Orange Lake.

Suzanne


----------



## chrispy08 (May 1, 2011)

we also did Millers ale house twice...highly recomended, did olive garden accross the street once, also great, but I love seafood so I vote for Millers Ale house...16.99 lobster, crab, clams and fixins!!


----------

